# Malawa Shrimp



## dthb4438 (May 2, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried raising Malawa Shrimp? I understand that they are a new addition to the shrimp population and that they are from Southern Sulawesi, Indonesia. They come in a variety of colors, don't breed with any other of the shrimp species and are active and unafraid. They are said to breed quickly like the Red Cherry shimp and are very hardy.

I would be interested in purchasing some of these if I can find some for a resonable price. Pet Shrimp.com has them for a steep $7.50 each with a minimum of 10 to purchase.

http://www.petshrimp.com/malawashrimp.html

:clap2:


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

I keep and breed these shrimp and there is info at my main site as well as at the forum. http://arizonainverts.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=709 They are really interesting shrimp as well as more active than many other species I keep. Also they are very prolific!


----------



## starrystarstarr (Dec 18, 2008)

im also looking into starting another shrimp colony


----------

